# Wi-Fi, WiMAX

## online

Wi-Fi, WiMAX.          ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

WiMAX - .   .
Wi-Fi -   ,     (     ...)

----------


## online

?  ?
         ?

----------


## rust

.
    .       .
   ,    ,        .

----------


## knell

Life ,

----------


## online

?
             1,2.      0.5 . 
       ((((

----------


## knell

GPRS, EDGE
  EDGE ,    
  150 /,      )
512

----------


## online

?

----------


## lenachka

-

----------


## knell

> ?

     :)
  ,  -,   ,    )
   2008 ,    People.Net      3G,     3G    .   

> -

    - ""

----------


## Smexoff

,         . ,      ,

----------


## admin

> ,         . ,      ,

  -        ,      : 
- .
: . , . , 33 ()
:  . , ʳ 
: (0532)611-205, (0532)610-850, (0532)611-208
:  - ,   10  23 http://www.palazzo.com.ua   

> *12.06.2007*
>                     Wi-Fi.

     (     ,   ),     50-75 . (    ).      , ,     -  . 
³  !

----------


## persol

! ,   - wi-fi    Intellecom.   .,     64   230       , .  .

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

2*persol*
[.   ... :)    ,   ,      .]
WiFi-   *Intellecom*    , ,   .
       WiFi   ,   MOTOROLA.
*Intellecom*    WiFi-  .  
     WiFi.  : "  " :)

----------


## persol

"  ? :)  ? :)
WiFi  *Intellecom*   , ,   .
    . "
     , intelcom       ( )            :) 
 !   .
"     ,     :    ,     !":bomb:

----------


## J2ME

> WiMAX - .   .
> Wi-Fi -   ,     (     ...)

  WiMax - !!!(3 ).
Wi-Fi -  .  !!!  )))

----------


## B@cZ

,  > 1000 ,  USB     ., -      ~256-512 \  3   .

----------


## admin

> ,  > 1000 ,  USB     ., -      ~256-512   3   .

  People.net.ua -  3G,   WiFi -    '  ...

----------


## Dima0011

?

----------


## admin

> ?

   -  .  

> PEOPLEnet     ,       2006 . 
>  3G,     PEOPLEnet,       .      .    ,    ,  ,  .           .              .      -  -.  ,         .
>  
> ' PEOPLEnet        ,          .      PEOPLEnet   ,    '    .     2,4 /            -  -.
>  
>  PEOPLEnet  ,     .   2007          PEOPLEnet          . 
>          ! 
> PEOPLEnet.

----------


## Meladon

> People.net.ua -  3G,   WiFi -    '  ...

  People.net.ua -  2.5G
   3   (1)

----------


## B@cZ

> People.net.ua -  3G,   WiFi -    '  ...

    ,       ,    -  3G,       .

----------


## SRG

> WiMax - !!!(3 ).
> Wi-Fi -  .  !!!  )))

    -   =) 
  WiMax ,

----------


## J2ME

> -   =) 
>   WiMax ,

   WiMax    ,    ,      ! Wi-Fi -      ""!     -   !    -   !!!  ,    !

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> WiMax    ,

    (),       13 (   ).   12   (   GSM-   ,   ).
   ,           700-800 . 
    -  ,  ...

----------


## J2ME

> (),       13 (   ).   12   (   GSM-   ,   ).
>    ,           700-800 . 
>     -  ,  ...

  --.      3G  WiMax ?   ?    3G  WiMax,   !!!

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> --.      3G  WiMax ?   ?    3G  WiMax,   !!!

   ....  ...    ...   3G . 
 WiMax-       ,      .  .    90-,   4    .     -     ,         ... 
       WiMax-.

----------


## J2ME

- -  ! , ,  .

----------


## knell

,          ,    ,   ,

----------


## J2ME

> ,          ,    ,   ,

     !!!!    .  Wi-Fi,   !!!

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> !!!!    .  Wi-Fi,   !!!

     MiniStumbler-,     .  -  .

----------


## rust

> !!!!    .  Wi-Fi,   !!!

     ?

----------


## J2ME

> ?

   ?  ?  !!!   

> MiniStumbler-,     .  -  .

     ,      
 Pocket PC  Symbian 9.1 ???

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,      
>  Pocket PC  Symbian 9.1 ???

     ,      ,    .
    -   . , .
   ...

----------


## admin

"ͳ", ,   WiFi-spot .

----------


## knell

> !!!!    .  Wi-Fi,   !!!

  , ,          ,   war drive-      .          ?

----------


## J2ME

> , ,          ,   war drive-      .          ?

  ...  !    !  ,    WiMax ?       ,     !!!      !!!

----------


## knell

> ...  !    !  ,    WiMax ?       ,     !!!      !!!

         :) ,      .    ,     ,        . 
    :)

----------


## J2ME

!!!     ?   !!!

----------


## knell

,     ,       .

----------


## admin

offtopic.      ,   .

----------


## kill_windows

NIKNET       613429,      http://niknet2006.nm.ru/.

----------


## admin

> NIKNET       613429,      http://niknet2006.nm.ru/.

     -      ...
  /. ֳ        .

----------

,  -     ...

----------


## sergM

CIR   Intellecom? : 8-095-274-80-64.

----------


## Lesch

> CIR   Intellecom? : 8-095-274-80-64.

       ""     "",    ....        ... :)

----------


## Dima0011

http://www.intellecom.net/

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> 

    .  ,    .ukrintell.com.ua   . 
  : http://www.intellecom.ua/ 
  : 56-48-42
 : ., . , 2 (  )

----------


## Lesch

???

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ???

    ,    ,    -.

----------


## sergM

....................... 
Intellecom*                    .           ,        .         .
 ,  :
*     
*   
*    24*7
* 99,99%  
*   MPLS 
*     ,        Cisco
*    
*   
*  Motorola Canopy Advantage   -     
         :   ,    ,          http://www.intellecom.ua/ 
80952748064  (    ) 
: 56-48-42
 : ., . , 2 (  )

----------

*sergM*,     (gsm/cdma   ) 128    .     64 -  .   

> 

      ;)

----------


## deddsm

wi-fi    .

----------


## rust

> ....................... 
> Intellecom*                    .           ,        .         ...

----------


## sergM

!

----------


## Jack_77

, , ,        (   ) ,  , ?    ...

----------


## Sokol

! , -,    wi-fi,

----------


## **SEM**

> ! , -,    wi-fi,

  ----    )))) 
  *Wi-Fi  *  1991 NCR Corporation/AT&T ( - Lucent  Agere Systems)  , . ,      ,       WaveLAN       1  2 /.   (Vic Hayes)   Wi-Fi     Wi-Fi    ,     ,  IEEE 802.11b, 802.11a  802.11g.  2003    Agere Systems. Agere Systems         ,   ,       Wi-Fi . 802.11abg all-in-one   Agere ( : WARP)  ,  Agere Systems     Wi-Fi   2004 .       .. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WiFi

----------


## J2ME

- -???

----------


## AmoKK

WiMax   Sprint.  1.4      60   .    .                   . =)

----------


## Artuse

wi-fi ?
             !

----------


## J2ME

> GPRS, EDGE
>   EDGE ,    
>   150 /,      )
> 512

    : 150/  !?3G.  2.4/   

> WiMax   Sprint.  1.4      60   .    .                   . =)

      !   20/ - !!!
 - -  -   !!!

----------


## Prymara

?

----------


## J2ME

> ?

   ???

----------

,   ?

----------


## Iv2008

Peoplenet  .   .     ,   .   Ivandry@yandex.ru

----------


## Prymara

> ???

      Wi-Fi?

----------


## J2ME

> Wi-Fi?

  , !!!  ,     !!!

----------


## Prymara

> , !!!  ,     !!!

      ?

----------


## ganges

,  . 
                  Wi-Fi    DHCP. 
  -  ( ) -,        ? (?) 
 ,  . 
P.S.
      , -             .

----------


## admin

> ,  . 
>                   Wi-Fi    DHCP. 
>   -  ( ) -,        ? (?) 
>  ,  .

          -   -.        .       -    " " (     . ),   -    .     (    ).   ""   "" (  ,    . ,   ' ).  ,       ,        WiFi.

----------


## ganges

@Admin
 
      ,  ""   ,    
    -    ,   :( 
   -    :)   - ?               .        Wi-Fi .
 ,      -     
   - .

----------


## J2ME

**:    "  Admin. :     . " 
   !  ,        -!!! !!!   ,   :  !!!

----------


## Ihor

**:     

> "  Admin. :     . " 
>    !  ,        -!!! !!!   ,   :  !!!

   ,  - ,

----------


## 23q

> WiMax - !!!(3 ).

   Wi-MAX:  
  :  50 .  
  : 2-11 .  
  :  5 //.  
    :  70 /     .       .  
 :            . 
     Wi-MAX  - 3-5 
3      .
       , ?

----------


## vovalav

""    Wi Fi,     .

----------


## koddavinchi

> Wi-Fi, WiMAX.          ?

  wi-fi    3            .

----------


## voyin

Giraffe (WIMAX, Canopy) . (099) 228 338 0.    

> Wi-MAX:  
>   :  50 .  
>   : 2-11 .  
>   :  5 //.  
>     :  70 /     .       .  
>  :            . 
>      Wi-MAX  - 3-5 
> 3      .
>        , ?

----------


## c



----------

